# Rails on front deck???



## ihuntcatahoula (May 14, 2012)

I noticed that alot of boats with elevated decks have rails around them I would think this would get in the way of shooting. Can someone explain why they put them on. I can understand a small rail maybe 6-8 in as a foot stop but the ones I am talking about are 3 or so feet high.

also here is a small video of a carp shot on hartwell the other night..


----------



## BigSwole (May 14, 2012)

I dont have any rails on my boat, just know when i say stump and hit the deck, do the same!

Lol its not so bad. Ive thought about adding some light rails just high enough to elevate the lights but i havent done so yet.


----------



## creeksidelc (May 14, 2012)

Rails suck, but they do keep people from falling into the water.......


----------



## j_seph (May 14, 2012)

Only rails on mine are for the lights, of course mine is not a raised deck.


----------



## castandblast (May 15, 2012)

I have a rail around my deck. It goes just below the knee. I can easly shoot a recurve or a compound over it. I had to have one because buckaholic is very clumbsy!

I honestly think the knee rail is more of a hinder when you trying to bring in a big fish in the boat. I have a 2ft gap on each side of the back end of my deck where there is no knee rail to bring the fish in and drop them in the fish bucket.


----------



## Michael (May 15, 2012)

I love my rail. It's 17" high, which is just high enough to keep you dry, yet doesn't get in the way. Ever hit the rail on your deer stand? It's much higher, yet just like my knee rail, does not move... simply shoot around it


----------



## j_seph (May 15, 2012)

Michael said:


> I love my rail. It's 17" high, which is just high enough to keep you dry, yet doesn't get in the way. Ever hit the rail on your deer stand? It's much higher, yet just like my knee rail, does not move... simply shoot around it


I'm glad to see another kicker rig


----------



## Charlie157 (May 15, 2012)

Mine hits you at about the knee on a normal sized person. I like it cause you don't have to worry about stepping off in the heat of the moment.... I've seen it happen!  Like castandblast I left a gap at the back for pulling fish in.


----------



## castandblast (May 15, 2012)

not the best pic of it, but you get the idea of the gap. best of all worlds; protection from going in the drink, low enough to shoot over, and place to fight and land big fish.


----------



## j_seph (May 15, 2012)

Nice diving platform C&B


----------



## castandblast (May 15, 2012)

no one has dived off it yet!


----------



## j_seph (May 15, 2012)

castandblast said:


> no one has dived off it yet!


CANNONBALL


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (May 15, 2012)

Those arent that bad I just saw some boats where the rail was about waist high and thought that was to high to shoot over..


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 15, 2012)

Hey I never fell off it without the rail....but I believe you have fell in more than me. Oh back on topic you only want about 15 or 16 in high.


----------



## BigSwole (May 15, 2012)

Hey j seph, 

What did it cost you to build that deck? And what kind of lights are those?


----------



## castandblast (May 16, 2012)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> Hey I never fell off it without the rail....but I believe you have fell in more than me.
> 
> just giving you a hard time. But Terrell's "boat" or should we say alluminum canoe doesn't count. Iv never fallen off a real boat. Iv came close once or twice though.


----------



## j_seph (May 16, 2012)

BigSwole said:


> Hey j seph,
> 
> What did it cost you to build that deck? And what kind of lights are those?


Lights are 500 watt halogen with 225 ultra bulbs in em. Fixtures were like $10 a piece for 10 of em. I want to think I got about $150 in steel. My light rails come off with 6 bolts on each side as well as the deck section that has the hole for the 50 gal drum in it. This way I can take it all off but still have a deck with my trolling motor on it for fishing. We use a kicker rig like Michael does as well for the power. Trolling motor is for fishing or a back up when bow fishing.


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (May 16, 2012)

I do not like rails, on some boats they are needed for the lights. Most number boats are open in the front so that you can step thru and shoot straight down.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (May 16, 2012)

j seph what size boat is that do you have anymore pictures i think that is how i want to build mine..


----------



## j_seph (May 16, 2012)

I can get you some tomorrow just PM me your email address. 
This is on a 19' Carolina Skiff, my factory deck was actually about the same weight if not a little heavier. We can bowfish 3 off of it, whoever doesn't get the right side ends up shooting both sides of the boat. Gets sort of funny sometimes and glad there are those light bars their sometimes. I can run 7mph with 3 of us and the big generator and a full tank of gas with my 7.5 kicker.
Here's a thread from last year. 
I may still have the plans on my computer at work that I drew up to build it as well.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=611755&highlight=


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (May 16, 2012)

Dang I should just come by and look at it. I didnt realise you where from Cornelia. I am in Demorest.


----------



## bullardsls1 (May 23, 2012)

i dont like the nee rails. just had one fall out of my boat but he was drunk


----------



## spider (Jun 23, 2012)

our boat has waist high rail and i like it.  you just have to lean out to shoot.  it keeps u from getting tired


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 24, 2012)

we have shot alot of fish that we could not have shot with a waist high rail


----------

